# Source externe



## franky37 (14 Novembre 2018)

Un des défaut du HomePod est qu'il n'y a aucune possibilité de brancher une source autre qu'apple music ou les appareils iOS et mac.

Pourtant, dans les contrôles du volume, on peut choisir en sortie le HomePod.

Quelqu'un a t il déjà testé une platine vinyle par exemple brancher sur le mac (via une table de mixage ou carte son, le son sort ?!


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (17 Novembre 2018)

franky37 a dit:


> Un des défaut du HomePod est qu'il n'y a aucune possibilité de brancher une source autre qu'apple music ou les appareils iOS et mac.
> 
> Pourtant, dans les contrôles du volume, on peut choisir en sortie le HomePod.
> 
> Quelqu'un a t il déjà testé une platine vinyle par exemple brancher sur le mac (via une table de mixage ou carte son, le son sort ?!



Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil à ça, j'ai pas encore testé car il faut acheter un convertisseur jack, mais ça a l'air plutôt efficace.

https://www.airchordapp.com


----------



## michouillette (22 Décembre 2018)

effet


ABRIBUS98 a dit:


> Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil à ça, j'ai pas encore testé car il faut acheter un convertisseur jack, mais ça a l'air plutôt efficace.
> 
> https://www.airchordapp.com


effectivement suite à ce post, j'ai commandé l'embout adapté sur amazon.fr (puis envoyé depuis Austin , Texas, reçu 10 jours plus tard) installé l'application "airchord" et cela fonctionne SUPER BIEN ; petits craquements du vinyle sur HOMEPOD, incomparables


----------



## ABRIBUS98 (25 Décembre 2018)

Top, je lis des pas mal de commentaires négatifs sur cet adaptateur, qui ne tiendrait pas dans le temps apparemment, n’hésite pas à nous dire comment ça se passe de ton côté sur la longueur


----------

